
Why primary care will soon only treat chronic conditions - tomohawk
https://www.kevinmd.com/blog/2019/11/why-primary-care-will-soon-only-treat-chronic-conditions.html
======
mean_gene_1976
I want everyone on the team. I want the best my budget can handle. I have
requirements for technical positions that are posted with factors on how the
candidates will he judged. Attributes of all the candidates will not be looked
at by the technical review team. They will score and the winner gets an offer.
There is one more thing. If I pull data on my NAICS code and see that women or
minorities etc are not apart of the workforce, you bet your ass I’m going to
put them first. Disabled veterans are prioritized. I do not believe the actual
data pull for the rate of return specified. Statistics is something I want all
the details, or it is just fluff.

